# Best new 1/2 tons



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Physics works against that.


Not always. Best mileage I ever got in a truck was in a 99 f350 7.3l 22mpg mixed driving. My dakota was getting 15.5


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Not always. Best mileage I ever got in a truck was in a 99 f350 7.3l 22mpg mixed driving. My dakota was getting 15.5


Gas vs. Diesel


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Exactly.... Not physics


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> Gas vs. Diesel




Yea how much is that diesel option nowadays?? You have to do alot of towing and driving to make up the cost of getting a diesel...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Exactly.... Not physics




Yea how much is that diesel option nowadays?? You have to do alot of towing and driving to make up the cost of getting a diesel...

No different than trying to decide if it is smart to buy a hybrid, you have to do a lot of driving to make up the additional cost of the hybrid. 95% of the people are actually wasting money paying extra for the hybrid 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Ford guy here. F150. Ecoboost will pull my Bobcat better than our 3/4 ton did. Don't even know our 18' trailer is there. Why buy more than you need.
> 
> For me the F150 has always been a very comfortable truck. I have owned several model years. Can't say I ever had a bad one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




You may be able to pull it alright,it is the stopping that a 1/2 ton will struggle with.::blink: The breaking ability difference between a 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton pulling the same load is significant. Even if it stops a measly 1 foot faster,that could mean the difference of rearranging the sheet metal on the front end.


Again,the reason they cost more is 'cause they are worth more !


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Yea how much is that diesel option nowadays?? You have to do alot of towing and driving to make up the cost of getting a diesel...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With ram I believe the half ton was an extra 5 grand, the 3/4 was 10.5.

My point was comparing a gas vehicle to a diesel. Diesel has more energy per volume, I think it's something like 15 percent. Ontop of that they are more fuel efficient. Not really a fair comparison when you are trying to argue my point that in general bigger heavier vehicles consume more fuel than smaller ones.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Just asked a question


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

fjn said:


> You may be able to pull it alright,it is the stopping that a 1/2 ton will struggle with.::blink: The breaking ability difference between a 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton pulling the same load is significant. Even if it stops a measly 1 foot faster,that could mean the difference of rearranging the sheet metal on the front end.
> 
> 
> Again,the reason they cost more is 'cause they are worth more !


Agreed if you are constantly towing at full capacity or all day long. I am an occasional tower and with the integrated brake controller it handles stopping just as well as pulling fir my uses.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Windycity said:


> Yea how much is that diesel option nowadays?? You have to do alot of towing and driving to make up the cost of getting a diesel...
> 
> No different than trying to decide if it is smart to buy a hybrid, you have to do a lot of driving to make up the additional cost of the hybrid. 95% of the people are actually wasting money paying extra for the hybrid
> 
> ...


Thats the thing. They make it seem like the cost varies from one vehicle to another.

They all cost the same. Higher fuel economy higher price. Lower price more repairs etc etc etc.

In the end it all balances out and then they throw a shovel full of dirt on your face and your dead.



Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkman (Oct 14, 2012)

*No titan xd!*

DO NOT BUY THE TITAN XD CUMMINS! TOTAL PIECE OF CRAP! I bought a new Platinum Reserve in December of 2016 and I hate it! Terrible decision. It drives rough and clunky. It shifts so hard, up and down, that you think its going to drop the tranny out. It idles rough and makes odd intermittent droning noises. Terrible fuel mileage: 13-14 City, 18-20 Hwy. I have to be honest though: it pulls a trailer like a beast. I only haul 7500lbs and it pulls it like a rag doll. I can set the cruise at 80MPH on the highway and it doesn't even flinch. Other than that: total crap.

I am getting rid of it and going back to an F150. Actually, the only reason I got on here was to see how guys were liking their 2015+ Ecoboosts. I think that is the best option for me right now. Loved my 2005 F150 and I miss the ride quality.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Burkman said:


> DO NOT BUY THE TITAN XD CUMMINS! TOTAL PIECE OF CRAP! I bought a new Platinum Reserve in December of 2016 and I hate it! Terrible decision. It drives rough and clunky. It shifts so hard, up and down, that you think its going to drop the tranny out. It idles rough and makes odd intermittent droning noises. Terrible fuel mileage: 13-14 City, 18-20 Hwy. I have to be honest though: it pulls a trailer like a beast. I only haul 7500lbs and it pulls it like a rag doll. I can set the cruise at 80MPH on the highway and it doesn't even flinch. Other than that: total crap.
> 
> I am getting rid of it and going back to an F150. Actually, the only reason I got on here was to see how guys were liking their 2015+ Ecoboosts. I think that is the best option for me right now. Loved my 2005 F150 and I miss the ride quality.


:thumbsup:

Thank you I was close to buying it!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Burkman said:


> DO NOT BUY THE TITAN XD CUMMINS! TOTAL PIECE OF CRAP! I bought a new Platinum Reserve in December of 2016 and I hate it! Terrible decision. It drives rough and clunky. It shifts so hard, up and down, that you think its going to drop the tranny out. It idles rough and makes odd intermittent droning noises. Terrible fuel mileage: 13-14 City, 18-20 Hwy. I have to be honest though: it pulls a trailer like a beast. I only haul 7500lbs and it pulls it like a rag doll. I can set the cruise at 80MPH on the highway and it doesn't even flinch. Other than that: total crap.
> 
> I am getting rid of it and going back to an F150. Actually, the only reason I got on here was to see how guys were liking their 2015+ Ecoboosts. I think that is the best option for me right now. Loved my 2005 F150 and I miss the ride quality.


That is not horrible mileage out of a work truck


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> That is not horrible mileage out of a work truck


It's not, but it's not what everyone expected from reading the brochures. It was marked as a "Heavy Half" with an all new smaller 5L diesel engine coming in lighter and leaner than the 3/4 ton class, but well above the 1/2 ton class. It's got independent front suspension and half floating rear axle like you would find on a half ton.

So it put it in a category of it's own, it would take those interested in the EcoDiesel but figured it was a little lacking in power and performance, but didn't want to jump up to the heavy duty +7000 pound weight class.

Sadly when the rubber hit the road the Titan XD real world tests revealed it actually got ever so slightly worse fuel consumption than the Ram2500 with the 6.7L Cummins. Ontop of that, it's initial release was only in a crew cab 5.5' box which knocked out a lot of interest for tradesmen. Then it's final nail in the coffin was the price, damn thing came in as much if not MORE than a 3/4 ton diesel from a north american manufacturer.

So besides being the new kid on the block, it doesn't have much appeal.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> It's not, but it's not what everyone expected from reading the brochures. It was marked as a "Heavy Half" with an all new smaller 5L diesel engine coming in lighter and leaner than the 3/4 ton class, but well above the 1/2 ton class. It's got independent front suspension and half floating rear axle like you would find on a half ton.
> 
> So it put it in a category of it's own, it would take those interested in the EcoDiesel but figured it was a little lacking in power and performance, but didn't want to jump up to the heavy duty +7000 pound weight class.
> 
> ...


After doing a lot more research the xd diesel is a turd. Supposedly guzzles DEF too. The 5.6 has the AISIN tranny and seems to get pretty good reviews. You can get a lot more truck with the Nissan around here than you can an F150. The Cummins is out of the running as far as I'm concerned. One of the things I like about Titan is it is the most American made truck on the market.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

NO Chevy guys here? Foreign trucks don't even look like trucks. Ford trucks look like Grampa grocery getters. And Dodges are just plain UGLY.

A Chevy screams "TRUCK." Quit fooling around, get a real truck, a Chevy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

kirkdc said:


> NO Chevy guys here? Foreign trucks don't even look like trucks. Ford trucks look like Grampa grocery getters. And Dodges are just plain UGLY.
> 
> A Chevy screams "TRUCK." Quit fooling around, get a real truck, a Chevy.


If it doesn't have a rigid axle in the front it's not a truck. Besides were talking about 1/2 tons here, not trucks.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

kirkdc said:


> NO Chevy guys here? Foreign trucks don't even look like trucks. Ford trucks look like Grampa grocery getters. And Dodges are just plain UGLY.
> 
> A Chevy screams "TRUCK." Quit fooling around, get a real truck, a Chevy.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I had a Chevy once. Never will buy one again. I have no brand loyalty but I do have one brand I'll never buy.


----------



## MOC (Mar 14, 2017)

I am not brand loyal either, and I've had Chevrolets that were OK. But I wouldn't buy anything now that had to be bailed out by taxpayers to stay in business.

Let capitalism work!!


----------

